# Native marine



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some native marine species from I am looking for Pollack, seabass, bream, bib and most importantly tope or any small sized native shark species?


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

... i hope you have a HUGE tank.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

oh, and check the rescue you gave your pacu at RTC to - they might have or know somewhere...


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea i have a huge tank for native marine, i have tried the rescue thanks


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

i would love to see a pic of this when its done


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

What size tank?

You'll need a chiller for all but the hardiest rock-pool-dwellers...


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Primateman said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some native marine species from I am looking for Pollack, seabass, bream, bib and most importantly tope or any small sized native shark species?


Not sure on the tope front, but I can get you all the rest. My local fishmonger also does some lovely herb butters to go with them all too.


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Huge tank 10 x 8meter, already have a dogfish, wrasse, pollock, and thornback ray. All chilled with a great system


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

PrimateMan could you upload any pics of this please??? Sounds pretty good


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

That tank sounds great would love to see sone pictures!
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was in a doubt about the size of tank but now i have a clear picture . thanks for the info mate .


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

We kept a shoal of Thicklipped Grey Mullet for many years succesfully in a large marine tank. Feeding on algea, shrimp and scraps of food thrown into the harbours they were easy to feed on flake food and kept really healthy. They were returned back into the harbour estuary when they got too big and we decided to give the tank up.


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Does a tank like that cost a lot to run?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

wow

I love native marine tanks and would love to get one at some point. I would love to see some pics you have of it?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

steven1 said:


> Does a tank like that cost a lot to run?


I would imagine so, although not as much as a coral marine tank. Still I would imagine the costs per year go into 4 figures nearly.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

We didn't spend too much, this was 20 years ago - Our tank was 4ft I think, and it was extra high. We had it specially made with extra thick glass. We had a hefty filtration which pulled a decent tide through - under gravel and a large one to the side. We used slipper limpet shells for gravel - smashing them up, and took the water straight from a clean looking bit of Portsmouth seafront. We tried all sorts in there, but the mullet were the best.


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sylvi said:


> We didn't spend too much, this was 20 years ago - Our tank was 4ft I think, and it was extra high. We had it specially made with extra thick glass. We had a hefty filtration which pulled a decent tide through - under gravel and a large one to the side. We used slipper limpet shells for gravel - smashing them up, and took the water straight from a clean looking bit of Portsmouth seafront. We tried all sorts in there, but the mullet were the best.


It sounds nice and i bet you put alot of effort in and got the rewards out though.


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

Couldn't you go out and catch them? Or am I being foolish


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

It was really nice, but water changes were hard work. It involved taking numerous dustbins down to the sea front for new water.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Am I the only person not surprised that Primateman has chosen not to post pictures of his huge aquarium? Or will he surprise us yet?


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

your not the only one whose really not suprised...

*feels sus*


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

He may have. I do know if I had an aquarium that big I'd have documented the build from start to finish and started a thread on seriously fish.com or another specialist aquatics forum.

Similar claims are made all over aquatic forums though. Pics rarely materialise. Hence my doubts.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Primateman said:


> Huge tank 10 x 8meter, already have a dogfish, wrasse, pollock, and thornback ray. All chilled with a great system


PHOTO !!! 
and where did you get the thornback? they're listed as not threatened, but i think in the uk, you cannot land them. correct me if i'm wrong, but if it's a uk wild caught, you've committed a crime


----------



## jonny77 (Jun 13, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> PHOTO !!!
> they're listed as not threatened, but i think in the uk, you cannot land them. correct me if i'm wrong, but if it's a uk wild caught, you've committed a crime


LOL
where did you hear that?


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

spinnin_tom said:


> PHOTO !!!
> and where did you get the thornback? they're listed as not threatened, but i think in the uk, you cannot land them. correct me if i'm wrong, but if it's a uk wild caught, you've committed a crime


I've caught plenty of them. Been a member of my local sea angling club since I was 7 and I assure you it is not illegal : victory:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

this is all beside the point.. im still waiting for this poster to show us this amazing tank...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

RobbHughes said:


> I've caught plenty of them. Been a member of my local sea angling club since I was 7 and I assure you it is not illegal : victory:


i've looked at my post and noticed i said land. i meant take home.
i swear any cites animal above least concern needs paper


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

spinnin_tom said:


> i've looked at my post and noticed i said land. i meant take home.
> i swear any cites animal above least concern needs paper


Thornbacks are one of the main ray species used as skate in fish and chip shops. The only paper you need is the white stuff they wrap around it to stop your chips from getting cold.

Natrix


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

steven1 said:


> Does a tank like that cost a lot to run?


Costs the same as my 500.000.000 gallon great white shark tank....






Nothing as they dont exist.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm led to believe that the only species that are protected in the UK are basking sharks, seahorses and Giant gobies Gobius cobitis_._ 

But.... Some areas do have no collection zones set up which are governed by local by laws. These need to be checked before collecting.


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Native marine display*

Nice bunch you are, sorry have been a bit busy, I have a small commercial aquarium hence why the the big tanks. We have a lot of native coarse and marine fish as we want to educate not just show the bright colourful tropical species. Please see pic attached a bit old but will take some more tmrw and upload them as soon as I can.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Primateman said:


> Nice bunch you are, sorry have been a bit busy, I have a small commercial aquarium hence why the the big tanks. We have a lot of native coarse and marine fish as we want to educate not just show the bright colourful tropical species. Please see pic attached a bit old but will take some more tmrw and upload them as soon as I can.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-albums-pics-picture180673-native-marine.htmlimage


Google knows all :2thumb::lol2:

I've been to Lakes Aquarium but not that one - didn't know it existed!


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

The one with your link is on the coast, ours is on the shores of Lake windermere


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Primateman said:


> The one with your link is on the coast, ours is on the shores of Lake windermere


I take it back, it _is_ the Lakes Aquarium, that I just mentioned... 



AshMashMash said:


> I've been to Lakes Aquarium


----------



## JumperBoy (Jul 3, 2010)

Im sorry but if you own a public aquarium that owns native fish species why are you asking were to get them on a reptile forum?


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahaha gutted. Now you can all apologise LOL shame these forums are so full of people who really do lie their hearts out that there is so little trust any more!

Either way, I wouldnt know where to go to get native species of fish as a retailer... wholesalers dont do native marines. 

So I guess the OP is doing what most *normal* people do and asking other fishkeepers!! As shocking as that may sound....


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

The lakes website says it already has british sharks? So I guess you find them in your tank?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I do know people who may be able to help. PM me your name and the number to call you on at the aquarium and I'll tell you who to contact.


----------

